# The Canadian......Happy 60th!



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 29, 2015)

The original CPR Canadian was inaugurated on April 24, 1955, Here’s some shots from the CP Rail era in the ‘70s:

.

-Glen Yard Montreal July 1972

-Montreal Windsor Station October 1977

-Ottawa October 1977

-Medicine Hat October 1977

-Banff October 1977


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 29, 2015)

(Just noted on another site)……VIA did recognize the Anniversary with a special Drumhead on the Canadian’s Park Car that departed Vancouver on April 24, 2015.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 30, 2015)

nice pics. long may she roam the rails


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 30, 2015)

As alwas thanks for sharing your pics and info about VIA, and the Best Train left in North America, The Canadian!


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 30, 2015)

NS VIA Fan said:


> (Just noted on another site)……VIA did recognize the Anniversary with a special Drumhead on the Canadian’s Park Car that departed Vancouver on April 24, 2015.


A later post on Trainorders.com said it was an unofficial Drumhead.


----------

